# Need help for Snow Joe



## jem84 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I need some advice or any sort of help about this Snow Joe 13.5 amp electric snow thrower (SJ620). I'm researching and need some tips if it's a good one to purchase. Please be nice and fair, I'm new here.  Thanks!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Apart from the machine itself, four items are vitally important to determining if such a machine is "good to purchase", or not, for you:

1. Where do you live? (just city and state is fine)
2. How much snow do you get in an average winter?
3. Do you ever get snowfalls more than 1-foot at a time?
4. How big is the area you need to clear of snow?

Scot


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

sscotsman is pretty much spot on. Electric snow blowers have their place and will work well in a lot of applications but cannot replace a motorized one when it comes to large areas and distance from the house. 

I picked op a Toro 1800 Power Curve electric at a garage sale last summer in really nice shape for $12 bucks. I didn't even know they made those things. My purpose was to clear my rear deck which I had to shovel/push snow off of before. Amazing little machine that weighs 24# takes me 10 min to do what took 45 before. 

For my drive I have a Kubota BX2230 w/50" blower that takes a good hour to do. Not the place for a little 18" electric. 

If you do decide to get it make sure you use a minimum 14/3 extension cord so you don't burn out the motor.

You can also check that model out on Utube and see them in action and get some feedback.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

I have one just like yours and its awesome. I love using it. For being electric it is top of the line. Lots of power and grate throwing distance. check out my youtube videos


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have my power curve 1800 and I love the thing....as long as you can put up with the cord it is a heck of a machine. If you have snowfall below 8 inches it can be your work horse but the cord becomes more annoying at higher snow levels. But as Toyboy said they are mostly for decks and walkways and it does steps great. But if your driveway is big and you get a lot of snow a 2 stage is the key. Best of luck!

I will just add...it was fun when we would get 6 inches of snow or less and I would be out doing my 50 ft front walk to my front door and steps and be able to finish that in ten minutes...no shovel...while my neighbors had to snowblow and shovel their walk and steps. If you do get one make sure you get a nice new cord and store it with neat big loops so it is easy to get out there the next time without untangling it for 15 minutes. But I love being amongst the two stage world...it is a ton of fun and like many on here it is something that literally gets in your blood.

If for any reason you do your driveway with it...Herringbone pattern is key!!!!

Oh and as powerwrench said they have great throwing distances!! If they clog a simple light lift (just a couple of inches) and drop always unclogged mine. Sounds bad but rugged as heck.


----------

